# 2011 Scout 191 Bay Scout



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**JOIN the Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center**

2011 Scout 191 Bay Scout 191 Bay Scout being pushed by a Yamaha 115hp 4stroke (131 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Magic Tilt single axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin 531s, Minn Kota 80lb thrust ipilot w/batteries â€" battery charger & quick release bracket, Power Pole 8ft Pro Series II, Bob jackplate, Lenco Trim Tabs, Sea Star hydraulic steering, Yamaha digital gauges, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder w/swim platform, rear poling platform, easy access hatch to bilge, HUGE transom livewell w/Max Air recirculator, gunnel rod storage, removable Bimini top, lean post w/integrated livewell w/Max Air recirculator, center console w/storage, min-ship mounted cooler w/seat cushion, large bow storage box, anchor locker, 20ft fiberglass push pole, navigation lights, courtesy lights and a full length boat cover.

Very nice Scout 191 Bay Scout. Unique with its wide beam! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $24,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

